# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'हफ़ीज़' जालंधरी की नज़्में

## INDIAN_ROSE22

हवा ��*ी ख़ुश-गवार है
गुलों पे ��*ी निखार है
तरन्नुम-ए-हज़ार है
बहार पुर-बहार है
कहाँ चला है साक़िया
इधर तो लौट इधर तो आ
अरे ये देखता है क्या
उ��*ा सुबू सुबू उ��*ा
सुबू उ��*ा प्याला ��*र
प्याला ��*र के दे इधर
चमन की सम्त कर नज़र
समाँ तो देख बे-ख़बर
वो काली काली बदलियाँ
उफ़ु़क़ पे हो गईं अयाँ
वो इक हुजूम-ए-मय-कशाँ
है सू-ए-मय-कदा रवाँ
ये क्या गुमाँ है बद-गुमाँ
समझ न मुझ को ना-तवाँ
ख़याल-ए-ज़ोहद अ��*ी कहाँ
अ��*ी तो मैं जवान हूँ
इबादतों का ज़िक्र है
नजात की ��*ी फ़िक्र है
जुनून है सवाब का
ख़याल है अज़ाब का
मगर सुनो तो शैख़ जी
अजीब शय हैं आप ��*ी
��*ला शबाब ओ आशिक़ी
अलग हुए ��*ी हैं क��*ी
हसीन जल्वा-रेज़ हों
अदाएँ फ़ित्ना-ख़ेज़ हों
हवाएँ इत्र-बेज़ हों
तो शौक़ क्यूँ न तेज़ हों
निगार-हा-ए-फ़ित्नागर
कोई इधर कोई उधर
उ��*ारते हों ऐश पर
तो क्या करे कोई बशर
चलो जी क़िस्सा-मुख़्तसर
तुम्हारा नुक़्ता-ए-नज़र
दुरूस्त है तो हो मगर
अ��*ी तो मैं जवान हूँ
ये गश्त कोहसार की
ये सैर जू-ए-बार की
ये बुलबुलों के चहचहे
ये गुल-रूख़ों के क़हक़हे
किसी से मेल हो गया
तो रंज-ओ-फ़िक्र खो गया
क��*ी जो बख़्त सो गया
ये हँस गया वो रो गया
ये इश्क़ की कहानियाँ
ये रस ��*री जवानियाँ
उधर से मेहरबानियाँ
इधर से लन-तनारियाँ
ये आसमान ये ज़मीं
नज़ारा-हा-ए-दिल-नशीं
इन्हें हयात-आफ़रीं
��*ला मैं छोड़ दूँ यहीं
है मौत इस क़दर क़रीं
मुझे न आएगा यक़ीं
नहीं नहीं अ��*ी नहीं
अ��*ी तो मैं जवान हूँ
न ग़म कुशूद-ओ-बस्त का
बुलंद का न पस्त का
न बूद का न हस्त का
न वादा-ए-लस्त का
उम्मीद और यास गुम
हवास गम क़यास गुम
नज़र से आस पास गुम
हमा-बजुज़ गिलास गुम
न मय में कुछ कमी रहे
क़दह से हमदमी रहे
नशिस्त ये जीम रहे
यही हमा-हामी रहे
वो राग छेड़ मुतरिबा
तर्ब-फ़ज़ा अलम-रूबा
असर सदा-ए-साज़ का
जिगर में आग दे लगा
हरेक लब पे हो सदा
न हाथ रोक साक़िया
पिलाए जा पिलाए जा
अ��*ी तो मैं जवान हूं




Pesh hai Hafeez Jul****hri ki nazms ek se badhkar ek nazms  pesh ki jati hai 
Famous Urdu Shayar Afsar Allahabadi's nazms

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सियाही बन के छाया शहर पर शैता फ़ित्ना
गुनाहों से लिपट कर सो गया इंसा का फ़ित्ना

पनाहें हुस्न ने पाईं सियहकारी के दामन में
वफ़ादारी हुई रू-पोश नादारी के दामन में

मयस्सर हैं ज़री के शामयाने ख़ुश-नसीबी को
ओढ़ा दी साया-ए-दीवार ने चादर ग़रीबी को

मशक़्क़त को सिखा कर ख़ूबियाँ ख़िदमत-गुज़ारी की
हुईं बे-ख़ौफ़ बे-ईमानियाँ सरमाया-दारी की

लिया आग़ोश में फूलों की सीजों ने अमीरी को
मुहय्या ख़ाक ही ने कर दिए आसन फ़क़ीरी को

तड़पना छोड़ कर चुप हो गए जी हारने वाले
मज़े की नींद सोए ताज़ियाने मारने वाले

वो रूहानीर को जिस्मानी उक़ूबत कम हुई आख़िर
ग़ुलामी बेड़ियों के बोझ से बे-दम हुई आख़िर

हुए फ़रियादियों पर बंद ऐवानों के दरवाज़े
कि ख़ुद मुहताज-ए-दरबाँ हैं जहाँ-बानों के दरवाजे़

इसी अंदाज़ से जा सोई ग़फ़लत बादशाहों की
सुरूर ओ कैफ़ बन कर छा गई नीदें गुनाहों की

शराबें ख़त्म कर के हो गए ख़ामोश हंगामे
बिल-आख़िर नींद आई सो गए पुर-जोश हंगामे

थमा जब ज़िंदगी को जोश परख़ाश-ए-अजल जागी
अमल को देख कर मदहोश पादाश-ए-अमल जागी

उठाया मौत ने पत्थर जहन्नम के दहाने से
जहाँ आतिश का दरिया खोलता था इक ज़माने से

बुलंदी से तबाही के समुंदर ने किया धावा
चट्टानों के जिगर से फूट निकला आतशीं-लावा

दिखा दी आग ऐवानों को मज़लूमी की आहों ने
उठाए शोला-हा-ए-आतशीं बेकस निगाहों ने

उन्हें मुख़्तार बन कर बेकसी के ख़ून की मौजें
हिसार-ए-मर्ग ने महसूर कर लीं जंग जो फ़ौजें

न हुस्न ओ इश्क़ ने पाई अमाँ क़हर-ए-इलाही से
दबी पादाश अमीरी से फ़कीरी से न शाही से

सितारों की निगाहों ने धुआँ उठता हुआ देखा
मगर खुर्शीद ने कुछ भी न मिट्टी के सिवा देखा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लहद में सो रही है आज बे-शक मुश्त-ए-ख़ाक उस की
मगर गर्म-ए-अमल है जागती है जान-ए-पाक उस की
वो इक फ़ानी बशर था मैं ये बावर कर नहीं सकता
बशर इक़बाल हो जाए तो हरगिज़ मर नहीं सकता
ब-ज़ेर-ए-साया-ए-दीवार-ए-मस्जिद है जो आसूदा
ये ख़ाकी जिस्म है सत्तर बरस का राह पैमूदा
ये ख़ाकी जिस्म भी उस का बहुत बेश-क़ीमत था
जिसे हम-जल्वा समझे थे वो पर्दा भी ग़नीमत था
उसे हम नापते थे ले के आँखों ही का पैमाना
ग़ज़ल-ख्वाँ उस को जाना हम ने शाइर उस को गर्दाना
फ़क़त सूरत ही देखी उस की मअ’नी हम नहीं समझे
न देखा रंग-ए-तस्वीर आइने को दिल-नशीं समझे
हमें ज़ोफ़-ए-बसारत से कहाँ थी ताब-ए-नज़्ज़ारा
सिखाए उस के पर्दे ने हमें आदाब-ए-नज़्ज़ारा
ये नग़्मा क्या है ज़ेर-ए-पर्दा-हा-साज़ कम समझे
रहे सब गोश-बर-आवाज़ लेकिन राज़ कम समझे
शिकस्त-ए-पैकर-ए-महसूस ने तोड़ा हिजाब आख़िर
तुलू-ए-सुब्ह-ए-महशर बन के चमका आफ़्ताब आख़िर
मुकय्यद अब नहीं ‘इक़बाल’ अपने जिस्म-ए-फ़ानी में
नहीं वो बंद हाइल आज दरिया की रवानी में
वजूद-ए-मर्ग की क़ाएल नहीं थी जिं़दगी उस की
तआला अल्लाह अब देखे कोई पाइंदगी उस की
जिस हम मुर्दा समझे ज़िंदा पर पाइंदा तर निकला
मह ओ खुर्शीद से ज़र्रे का दिल ताबिंदा तर निकला
अभी अंदाज़ा हो सकता नहीं उस की बुलंदी का
अभी दुनिया की आँखों पर है पर्दा फ़िरक़ा-बंदी का
मगर मेरी निगाहों में चेहरे उन जवानों के
जिन्हें ‘इक़बाल’ ने बख़्शे हैं बाज़ू कहर-मानों के

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इक बार फिर वतन में गया जा के आ गया
लख़्त-ए-जिगर को ख़ाक मे दफ़ना के आ गया
हर हम-सफर पे ख़िज्र का धोका हुआ मुझे
आब-ए-बक़ा की राह से कतरा के आ गया
हूर-ए-लहद ने छीन लिया तुझ को और मैं
अपना सा मुँह लिए हुए शरमा के आ गया
दिल ले गया मुझे तिरी तुर्बत पे बार बार
आवाज़ दे के बैठ के उक्ता के आ गया
रोया कि था जहेज़ तिरा वाजिब-उल-अदा
मेंह मोतियों का क़ब्र पे बरसा के आ गया
मेरी बिसात क्या थी हुज़ूर-ए-रज़ा-ए-दोस्त
तिनका सा एक सामने दरिया के आ गया
अब के भी रास आई न हुब्ब-ए-वतन ‘हफ़ीज’
अब के भी एक तीर-ए-क़ज़ा खा के आ गया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक लड़की थी छोटी सी
दुबली सी और मोटी सी
नन्ही सी और मुन्नी सी
बिल्कुल ही थन मथनी सी
उस के बाल थे काल से
सीधे घुँघराले से
मुँह पर उस के लालीस सी
चिट्टी सी मटियाली सी
उस की नाक पकौड़ी सी
नोकीली सी चौड़ी सी
आँखे काली नीली सी
सुर्ख़ सफ़ेद और पीली सी
कपड़े उस के थैले से
उजले से और मैले से
ये लड़की थी भोली सी
बी बी सी और गोली सी
हर दम खेल था काम उस का
शादाँ बीबी नाम उस का
हँसती थी और रोती थी
जागती थी और सोती थी
हर दम उस की अम्माँ जान
खींचा करती उस के कान
कहती थीं मकतब को जा
खेलों में मत वक़्त गँवा
अम्मी सब कुछ कहती थी
शादाँ खेलती रहती थी
इक दिन शादाँ खेल में थी
आए उस के अब्बा जी
वो लाहौर से आए थे
चीज़ें वीज़ें लाए थे
बॉक्स में थीं ये चीज़ें सब
ख़ैर तमाशा देखो अब
अब्बा ने आते ही कहा
शादाँ आ कुछ पढ़ के सुना
गुम थी इक मुद्दत से किताब
क्या देती इस वक़्त जवाब
दो बहनें थी शादाँ की
छोटी नन्ही मुन्नी सी
नाम था मंझली का सीमाँ
गुड़िया सी नन्ही नादाँ
वो बोली ऐ अब्बा जी
अब तो पढ़ती हूँ मैं भी
बिल्ली है सी ऐ टी कैट
चूहा है आर ऐ टी रैट
मुँह माउथ है नाक है नोज़
और गुलाब का फूल है रोज़
मैं ने अब्बा जी देखा
ख़ूब सबक़ है याद किया
शादाँ ने उस वक़्त कहा
मैं ने ही तो सिखाया था
लेकिन अब्बा ने चुप चाप
खोला बॉक्स को उठ कर आप
इस में जो चिज़ें निकलें
सारी सीमाँ को दे दें
इक चीनी की गुड़िया थी
इक जादू की पुड़िया थी
इक नन्ही सी थी मोटर
आप ही चलती थी फ़र फ़र
गेंदों का इक जोड़ा था
इक लकड़ी का घोड़ा था
इक सीटी थी इक बाजा
एक था मिट्टी का राजा
शादाँ को कुछ भी न मिला
यानी खेल क पाई सज़ा
अब वो ग़ौर से पढ़ती है
पूरे तूर पढ़ती है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इमारत और शौकत और सरमाए की तस्वीरें
ये ऐवानात सब हैं हाल ही की ताज़ा तस्वीरें

इधर कुछ फ़ासले पर चंद घर थे काश्त-कारों के
जहाँ अब कार-ख़ाने बन गए सरमाया-दारों के

मवेशी हो गए निलाम क्यूँ कोई क्या जाने
कचेहरी जाने साहूकार जाने या ख़ूदा जाने

ज़मीन-दारों को जा कर देख ले जो भी कोई चाहे
नए भट्टों में ईंटें थापते फिरते हैं हलवाहे
यहाँ अपने पुराने गाँव का अब क्या रहा बाक़ी
यही तकिया यही इक मैं यही एक झोंपड़ा बाक़ी

अज़ीमुश्शान बस्ती है ये नौ-आबाद वीराना
यहाँ हम अजनबी दोनों हैं मैं और मेरा काशाना

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शराब-ख़ाना है बज़्म-ए-हस्ती
हर एक है महव-ए-ऐश ओ मस्ती
मआल-बीनी ओ मय-परस्ती
अरे ये ज़िल्लत अरे ये पस्ती
शिआर-ए-रिंदाना कर पिए जा
अगर कोई तुझ को टोकता है
शराब पीने से रोकता है
समझ इसे होश में नहीं है
ख़िरद के आग़ोश में नहीं है
तू उस से झगड़ा न कर पिए जा
ख़याल-ए-रोज़-ए-हिसाब कैसा
सवाब कैसा अज़ाब कैसा
बहिश्त ओ दोज़ख़ के ये फ़साने
ख़ुदा की बातें ख़ुदा ही जाने
फ़ज़ूल सोचा न कर पिए जा
नहीं जहाँ में मुदाम रहना
तो किस लिए तिश्ना-काम रहना
उठा उठा हाँ उठा सुबू को
तमाम दुनिया की हाव हू को
ग़रीक़-ए-पैमाना कर पिए जा
किसी से तकरार क्या ज़रूरत
फ़ज़ूल इसरार क्या ज़रूरत
कोई पिए तो उसे पिला दे
अगर न माने तो मुस्कुरा दे
मलाल-ए-असला न कर पिए जा
तुझे समझते हैं अहल-ए-दुनिया
ख़राब ख़स्ता ज़लील रूस्वा
नहीं अयाँ उन पे हाल तेरा
कोई नहीं हम-ख़याल तेरा
किसी की परवा न कर पिए जा
ये तुझ पर आवाज़े कसने वाले
तमाम हैं मेरे देखे भाले
नहीं मज़ाक़ उन को मय-कशी का
ये ख़ून पीते हैं आदमी का
तू उन का शिकवा न कर पिए जा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

एक बे-तुकी नज़्म 
आज बिस्तर ही में हूँ
कर दिया है आज
मेरे मुज़्महिल आज़ा ने इज़हार-ए-बग़ावत बर मला
मेरा जिस्म-ए-ना-तावाँ मेरा ग़ुलाम-ए-बा-वफ़ा
वाक़ई मालूम होता है थका हारा हुआ
और मैं
एक सख़्त गीर आक़ा....जमाने का गुलाम
किस क़दर मजबूर हूँ
पेट पूजा के लिए
दो क़दम भी उठ के जा सकता नहीं
मेरे चा कर पाँ शल हैं
झुक गया हूँ इन कमीनों की रज़ा के सामने
सर उठा सकता नहीं
आज बिस्तर ही में हूँ

----------

